# Sunglasses while dove hunting?



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

Just curious what your take on this is. I've hunted them not wearing glasses and then even wearing my blue mirrored costa del mar glasses and my thought is that doves are stupid and my glasses don't deter them. 

That said, I need all the help I can get, so if you do hunt in sunglasses, what color lens do you like for dove when you are looking up at the blue sky all day?


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

First thing in the morning I wear yellow lens. As the sun comes up and it gets too bright with yellow I put on the dark black lens. You cannot go wrong with wearing a good pair of eye protection with impact lens any time you are hunting.


----------



## sposey (Aug 25, 2010)

I personally do not like to hunt doves in sunglasses, and i wear mine everywhere i go, but while dove hunting they just bother the hell out of me.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

It's like all hunting, key is movement, or actually the lack of movement. You could wear almost anything, and if you don't move, they will keep on coming...


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

sunglasses on, radio playing, BS flowing, and empty cans reflecting.....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> sunglasses on, radio playing, BS flowing, and empty cans reflecting.....


H*ll yea... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this is the way we do it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ever tried to shoot a dove coming in (or going) in the sun ?? nuff said..Hell yes I use sun glasses. Does it bother the dove ? Wow we are getting a little crazy arnt we ? Lets be pratical. Next thing you know folks will be cammoing their guns.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Ever tried to shoot a dove coming in (or going) in the sun ?? nuff said..Hell yes I use sun glasses. Does it bother the dove ? Wow we are getting a little crazy arnt we ? Lets be pratical. Next thing you know folks will be cammoing their guns.


CHARLIE... you have that radio blasting too don't ya... :tongue:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I use the transitional yellow lenses made by Oakley. As the sun goes up they get darker and as it goes down they get lighter.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> sunglasses on, radio playing, BS flowing, and empty cans reflecting.....





JShupe said:


> H*ll yea... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this is the way we do it.


x2


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jshupe

Naw normally dont have a radio unless I am sitting on the tailgate of the truck with both doors open with some jam blastin. Otherwise on my lil bucket with some shiny silver cans about. (blue ovals) as they are called by some.. but I dont leave em I pick em up..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Are you even allowed to hunt dove sober ... ? I mean, just saying - on another note, sweating out all that booze makes you pretty stinky.

I'm now marketing dove specific scent removing body spray, wash, lotion, sunscreen, deoderant and toothpaste ... please send $73.12 to the following address. First 12 orders have the distinct pleasure of me hunting your property show you the proper way to use the aforementioned products.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The key is impact resistant lenses...Costa 580's ain't impact resistant.

Get a good pair of shooting glasses with interchangeable lenses and wear them while hunting, shooting or even reloading.

I use an older Remington set with the aviator frames but I tried on a pair of the Radians the other day and that style seems more comfortable. Remington also makes a pair similar to the Radians that are considerable less expensive.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/radians-shift-interchangeable-lens-shooting-glasses.html

http://www.amazon.com/Radians-Remington-Interchangeable-Lens-Kit/dp/B0039BJ92W

I have a pair of Maui Jim's that has a perfect pellet chip dead center in the middle of my left lens. I had forgotten my shooting glasses and wore my sunglasses instead. They stopped the pellet from a distance but had I been wearing nothing at all....who knows.

TH


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure about un-sober, but certainly "indulging" as well as hollering and talking mucho mess about the marksmanship abilities of the others in the field. Sunglasses........never leave home without them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I try not to use the more expensive glasses because I already shoot too good. I dont want my brother hunters upset with me..


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlie I need help. I used to carry and shoot guns almost everyday of my life. People wouldnt sit by me dove hunting because I hit everything I shot at. Now I cant hit ****. The more I aim the more I miss. It must be because I dont reload anymore and I dont carry the Jam box with Def Leppard playing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottomsup

You revealed your problem your self. "the more you aim the more you miss". You know you dont aim a shotgun you point it. Def Leppard is another issue the further south you hunt you must play Mexican music. Another thing is, can I set by you now ?? I quit using a 12 ga years ago, just caint miss with those big guns, takes no skill just point and shoot. Had an issue with carrying the jam box in one hand and the gun in the other. Tough shootin one handed kinda slowed me down. Now I have a strap for the box and gun. Ha


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I like the covered patio protection


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Bottomsup
> 
> You revealed your problem your self. "the more you aim the more you miss". You know you dont aim a shotgun you point it. Def Leppard is another issue the further south you hunt you must play Mexican music. Another thing is, can I set by you now ?? I quit using a 12 ga years ago, just caint miss with those big guns, takes no skill just point and shoot. Had an issue with carrying the jam box in one hand and the gun in the other. Tough shootin one handed kinda slowed me down. Now I have a strap for the box and gun. Ha


I gotta disagree about Def Leppard being an issue in southern locals.
I've heards lots of Pour Some Sugar on Me, south of the boarder......


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I wear sunglasses 24/7 I can't go anywhere without them. I wore my regular costas with green mirror lenses when I went last year. Made no difference to the doves now duck hunting is a different story.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

I wear yellow lenses quite a bit. They take away some of the shadows and help me see the target more clearly.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I always thought it might have been the 3/4ton pickup behind me,or the ranger crew we were sitting next to. Or the guys walking around cutting up that flared the birds off maybe.Never thought it might have been the shades lol

I don't think it matters tho. Movement is the key. I can't wait for some coo birds.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Bottomsup
> 
> You revealed your problem your self. "the more you aim the more you miss". You know you dont aim a shotgun you point it. Def Leppard is another issue the further south you hunt you must play Mexican music. Another thing is, can I set by you now ?? I quit using a 12 ga years ago, just caint miss with those big guns, takes no skill just point and shoot. Had an issue with carrying the jam box in one hand and the gun in the other. Tough shootin one handed kinda slowed me down. Now I have a strap for the box and gun. Ha


I know but for some reason I started aiming. I mean like if one is just floating by. I draw a real nice bead with a little lead and bang. The bird never flinches or anything. Just like I shot a blank at it. Does that mean I am shooting behind it? I want some of those Fiotche tracers so I have an idea of what I am doing wrong. Your welcome to sit by me anytime cause you can help fill my limit but I dont think you would like Def Leppard. I would probably do better with a pellet gun.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never had problems with Doves flairing off while hunting with sunglasses. But on duck hunting I will not because ducks will flare do to the reflection of light.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> sunglasses on, radio playing, BS flowing, and empty cans reflecting.....


Exactly!!! I have hunted dove for many years not wearing camo clothes and still shoot birds. I wear my 580 Blue lens to hunt and never have had a problem getting my limit when there are birds around.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> I know but for some reason I started aiming. I mean like if one is just floating by. I draw a real nice bead with a little lead and bang. The bird never flinches or anything. Just like I shot a blank at it. Does that mean I am shooting behind it? I want some of those Fiotche tracers so I have an idea of what I am doing wrong. Your welcome to sit by me anytime cause you can help fill my limit but I dont think you would like Def Leppard. I would probably do better with a pellet gun.


when I was a kid........hang on

DISCLAIMER:_I__ WATCHED THIS AND IN NO WAY SHAPE FORM OR FASHION DID I PARTICIPATE AND I DONT RECOMMEND IT_

My father and I watched this guy rig up a 4'x8' sheet of plywood on his trailer with the plywood laying on the 8' side but standing up....and he painted a target on it.....then had his brother pull it by @ 30mph....35mph and 40mph....and shot at it......you would be surprised at how far you shoot behind a dove doing 40 mph......


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I did that once and shot a tire out, cuz I didnt have my glasses on.. 

Bottoms up

You got any Stevie Ray Vaughan ? 
Another thing I am kinda tired me and a buddy caught 20 trout and 2 reds this AM


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

whether or not to wear sunglasses while dove hunting... you might be thinking too hard about shooting those little birds! white truck, red truck, gilbert's purple lowrider, whatever it is, with green mirror lenses, tshirt and faded wranglers, beer cans, bright green and orange ammo boxes, stay still and you'll get em but it's all about the MOVEMENT. i don't even shoulder my gun until they're right on me because i've seen too many birdS change course with that little bit of movement. but i guess if you're in them thick, nothing really matters. mourning doves are dumb, if they see a mojo on the ground you could have a disco ball and a stripper on a pole and those birds would still try to land on your mojo. 

dangit i can't wait for dove season!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL Charlie. You must of had that big old 12 gauge. Troutslayer I hope he was far enough away with the window up just in case he led to far. I was thinking back now I Charlie was right. I never aimed the gun I just pointed it. Kind of like instinctive shooting a bow which I did for years. I shot around 2 boxes every day and just about wore my dads Remington 1100 out. My son shoots it now and I have more fun watching him than I do pulling the trigger myself. I think I will sit on the tailgate this year and enjoy a few beverages while watching others.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have fired a few through a 1100 myself but it was 20 Ga. Hey what about SRV, ya got any ?? And yes I am sure you know when you start aiming a shotgun it all goes to hell. Its been fun with yall. Good hunting my friends.. gotta go bag fillets. And dont it just upset you when you put down that blue oval cuz a dove is coming by and it spills. Bet yall done that too..


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

SRV? Whats that? I have a large cooler and plenty of ice. Will that do? Maybe even have a dixie cup or two. I think I will go back to my youth and start airguning again. Check out TedsHoldover videos on youtube. This guy can shoot birds over 100 yards away with an air rifle. His videos are cool because he films the shot in slow motion through the scope and you see the pellet fly through the air and impact the bird.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SRV ? whats that ? Oh my gawd you probably never heard of Clapton either. Dixie cup, no I need a red solo cup.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

My Optimoligist told me that when you put on sunglasses your eyes dialate. I never wore them hunting for anything. I miss too many without shades on.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> SRV ? whats that ? Oh my gawd you probably never heard of Clapton either. Dixie cup, no I need a red solo cup.


Yes just not my cup of tea. I am a die hard Motley Crue fan. Kickstart My Heart.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottoms up

Oh me I just checked your age, just a kid no wonder. Ha, good hunting young friend..


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Bottoms up
> 
> Oh me I just checked your age, just a kid no wonder. Ha, good hunting young friend..


Yup, your the same age as my dad pops.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup an old timer, by the way you ever get that picture turned over ? You a red hot chili peppers fan too ?


----------



## toolabsluvr (May 29, 2006)

Oakley minute 2.0, amber lens....


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> sunglasses on, radio playing, BS flowing, and empty cans reflecting.....


Perfect!! Put the sunglasses on your MOJO too!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I wear prescription (I have to) Hy-Wyd trapshooting glasses w amber lenses. They sit up high in order to account for the look down the barrel and offer shatter protection from stray shot as well as excellent light quality. Sometimes I forget to pack them so I wear my day to day Rx Maui Jims w amber lenses. Either works well for me, and the amber is perfect when the pesky rascals start swarming at sundown.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Yup an old timer, by the way you ever get that picture turned over ? You a red hot chili peppers fan too ?


Yup but she wont let me post it. Not a real big fan of the Chili Peppers. Liked the 80's hair bands with their upbeat pumped rock music.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottomsup

Your not one of those "slam dancers" are you ? Ha


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Bottomsup
> 
> Your not one of those "slam dancers" are you ? Ha


Ha, not sure what that is but the answer is probably no. I dont like to dance.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think they call it "rave" or something like that... Where they just all run around jumping up and down and run into each other. Really no dancing involved.. Ha i dont think they can even keep time to the music.. ha Good hunting my young friend..


----------

